# Case Mod Questions



## Kornowski (Nov 1, 2007)

I want to do someting to my case, again 

I want to paint the inside of it black, what do I need to do before hand, prime it?

Also, I was thinking of adding a 120mm fan to the top, would it be worth it, intake, exhuast, or forget it?

Thanks.


----------



## Nightrain (Nov 1, 2007)

You can add a fan at the top. The fan you would want to be exhaust as hot air rises. So far Ive got two custom built cases going on. For my case mod stuff I go to thebestcasescenario.com. There are some awesome cases being built over there.



As for painting the inside. Most any paint you will be fine with. What you are going to want to do for a really nice paint job is to dissassemble the case. Any thing that can come out your going to want to take it out. For some cases your going to want to derivet the drive bays and such. ANd rerivet once everything is down. If you don't then your going to have a hard time avoiding running paint and such. Its easier in the long run to get a nice paint job by taking the case apart as much as you can.

Then sand down everything lightly with like 220grit sandpaper. You just want it to be lightly sanded so the paint sticks well to the surface. You don't need to use a primer if you don't go all the way down to the bare metal. If you do, then hit it with a coat or two of primer. 

Once you've sanded everything, then hit it with a few coats of paint, sanding lightly between each coat. Then to protect the paint, I would hit it with a few coats of clear coat, again sanding lightly between coats. 

If you want a real nice gloss finish, then you progressively lightly sand with increasing grit sandpapers. 1000, 1500, 2000. You want to make sure you put quite a few coats of clear as you don't want to go all the way through the clear with your sanding. Then use some rubbing compound and get to it. After a while of rubbing you should have something extremely smooth and shiny, like a professional paint job.




If you just want to paint it and don't care about how it looks really. Then just lightly sand it down with 220 grit or so, and spray it with a few coats of paint, let it dry and call it a day. The above takes a lot of work, but will leave you with a beautiful finish. Something you can be proud of. 


Hope that helps.


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow man, I think you need a new keyboard now 

It's going to mainly be the HDD bays, the MOBO tray, actual case and a few other things like fan duct and HDD bay adaptor that I'm spraying, so I think I'll sand it down and do a few coats, I don't think I need a 'glossy' finish, I want it to be matt.

Would I have to sand it down before painting it?

Also, I know that you drill through rivets to remove then, but how do I put them back, I don't have a rivet gun... Also, I can't seem to be able to remove the other side of my case, I don't know if that's rivited in too?

Thanks!


----------



## tuxify (Nov 1, 2007)

NightTrain, I was about to suggest thebestcasescenario.com, but then I read yours. It is a really awesome site. If I get the money to afford a dremel and stuff, I'm going to try modding.


----------



## Nightrain (Nov 1, 2007)

Ya, to take them out it seems easiest to drill them out. Once you drill them out, you can't use them again, so you would need a rivet gun and some new rivets.

If you cant do that, you can just sand and paint, but you will have a hard time getting into all the hard to reach areas, and you may have a bigger issue with the paint dripping because of that. 

You don't "HAVE" to sand it down. But the paint will adhere better and create a better bond. You also won't have as much dripping as you would if you didn't sand. Remember, just sand lightly. Just enough to rough up the surface a bit.

That other panel may be screwed in or rivited in. Not sure. Pics would help on that one.

You can get non glossy clear coats. Clear coats also help to protect the paint. If you don't prep correctly or put clear on, where you screw the screws for your drives will start to wear and chip eventually. May not be a big deal to you, or it may.

Remember to spray in light coats. You don't have to cover everything in the first coat. Spray light, let it dry, repeat as many times as necessary.



The more time you spend on it the better it will come out. 


Here is my most recent project. 
http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11231
Just started. The mouse is what I want to show you. You can see the steps as I go along. Since that I have finished the mouse with 2000grit and rubbing compound, but haven't gotten around to getting pics up in a while. What is there alone took a week to do on that mouse. So far I've spent another week or so finishing it. It just takes time, but patience pays off. Im no expert, learning to, just passing what Ive learned off to you. 


And my keyboards are fine. I just type alot sometimes, too much information to convey on some of these topics.


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, I don't have a rivet gun or anything, so that could be a problem, I'll try my best though. Yeah, I'll also give it a sand down before I do anything 

I'll see what I can do about pictures of the other side panel too.

Wow, that mouse looks great! Nice work!


----------



## porterjw (Nov 1, 2007)

Nightrain, that's pretty cool. Love the mouse. Now I wanna do something like that. Maybe the Screaming Chicken to further show my love for Firebirds.


----------



## Nightrain (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys! The case is for my girlfriend so thats where the bright green and the lizard come from. It should turn out nice. I do all my work pretty much by hand so everything doesn't get that factory feel to it, but eventually it may as I get more tools to my disposal and such. Im getting an airbrush soon so I may pick up a new mouse and redo it and airbrush the lizard instead of the way I did it there.



As for Kornowski, don't derivet it if you have no way of putting the case back together. But, You can get rivets and a rivet gun pretty cheap at any local hardware store. 

If you can't get the rivet gun, just sand down everything pretty well and go real slow and light when your painting. Go extremely light with the coats so you don't get drippage. I learned that the hard way with my first case I did. If you can take out the drive bays and get them back in it makes it so much easier, but if you can't dont worry to much.


----------



## paratwa (Nov 3, 2007)

You just need a pop rivet gun, they are very inexpensive and you can buy them at any hardware store. What you want to make sure of is to get the right length rivets to put it back together.

They come in 1/16 increments, so you can start at 1/8 and work your way up in length until you find the right one. Working in the aviation industry, I have done a lot of sheet metal work over the last 30 years. It's not hard to do if you take your time.


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't think I'd be able to do anything with the rivets, so I'll leave that... What about adding the top 120mm fan, intake or exhuast? Keeping in mind the fron 80mm fan right next to it...


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 4, 2007)

I had my top fan as intake on my old case, but the two on my new case are exhaust.

I had it as intake because the fan wasnt directly over anything becase of PSU placement, looking at your case, id put it as intake, otherwise it wont exhaust much hot air because its not near the cpu and it would just exhaust the air from you 800 intake at the front


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you think it'd help at all, or just mess things up?


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 4, 2007)

I dont think it would mess things up, but i dont think youd see any difference in temperatures, i only realy did it because i wanted to start modding


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 5, 2007)

So should I put it as an intake or exhuast?

Also, what set-up would you have for all the fans?


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, want to buy a few new things, what do you think?

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=3049&cat=487&page=1

Worth it, would it glow, or is it only UV reactive?

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=1600&cat=53&page=1

Thought it'd be good to replace my modded one, it looks kind of ugly from the front though? Also, can't find any good reviews and pictures of it?

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=2908&cat=505&page=1

Should I? Where could I put it on / in my case?

Thanks!


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 18, 2007)

The pages wont load for me, but the titles do, so based on the titles i see,

The cable will only glow if you have a UV cathode (purpl) in your case

I wouldnt get that cage fan, yours looks great, plus its a waste as you dont need it for the HDD usage.

You could put the mesh instead of your clear side panel to improve airflow


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I thought about the cable  I'll find one that glows, eh! 

Mine looks Ok, but I bet that moves a load more air!
I've got my HDD in top at the moment, so I could one in there and have the others empty and allow air to flow through.

Mmm, Don't think I'd cut out all the window, I've heard that having mesh (all mesh) on the side is bad for air flow, I could a small bit of it, but it'd look un-neat... unless I sprayed some of it, you know, where you could see the mesh glued to the pannel?


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 18, 2007)

If you think it moves more air then just go and buy a better fan  lookf for a high CFM 80mm if you have to


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, but I think the 120mm fan on it would move more than a high end 80mm fan, wouldn't you agree? You really don't want me to get it do


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeh it would but i doubt the fan they supply with it is that great, plus i think your one atm loooks so muhc better than that things would ever look, and the HDD cage will hinder airflow, no matter how thin the metal is, i wouldnt get it, if you want something worth getting, get a sycthye kama bay and a decent fan


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 18, 2007)

I just looked at the pages now that the load properly, and it looks like that sata cable does glow by itself, may be a good purchase


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 18, 2007)

> sycthye kama bay



Great idea! Then I'd just have to move the HDD to the bottom   lol, Thanks Taylor!


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 18, 2007)

lol, Could do, I'm just looking at 120mm fans for the scythe, it comes with one, but it only moves 33cfm...


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 18, 2007)

Not necessarily so, just throw out the HDD no one realy needs one that much tbh


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, guess you're right, it is just wasting space isn't it!


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=57&subid=4

What fan do you think, one that isn't too expensive please


----------



## PabloTeK (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-037-AK

This looks ok, not much different to the Scythe S-FLEX 1200rpm fan and half the price!


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-000-XI&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=4

That has a pretty good CFM - DBa - Price ratio, but if you want better cooling you can get a 93 CFM fan off tekheads for £5 which i bought - but its a bit loud


----------



## The_Beast (Nov 19, 2007)

try to sand blast the inside (taken apart) then prime it, paint it, they lightly sand it again then paint it again

If you want a great paint job then you should add a clear coat


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I'll take a look on Teckheads.

Thanks Beast! 

EDIT: Is it this fan Taylor?

http://www.tekheads.co.uk/s/product?product=608252

I was after something that was either blue or green with a great CFM


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-026-AK&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=399

Would that be worth putting on my NB? Would it fit?


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes but IMO its rubbish, it has a small fan wich neraly no air and it sticks onto the northbridge with the supplied tape, no push pins, so you can even use AC 5 with it, id steer clear of that for sure


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess, and I have an 80mm fan right next to it, I supose...

Is that fan on the pevious page the one you got for £5? Is it any good?
Thanks man!


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeh that is the fan, and it moves a lot of air, but its louder than the average case fan


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 20, 2007)

Ah, that's Ok, I can live with that! 

You think it'd be better than what I have at the moment?


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 20, 2007)

Where would you be placing the fan?


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 20, 2007)

In the Sythe Kama Bay cooler


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 20, 2007)

It has triple the airflow of the supplied fan on the kama, need i say more


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 20, 2007)

Seriously, three times more!? Wow 

Shame it doesn't have LED's Eh!


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=555932

Can you run that at 100% all the time, or does it adjust it's own speed according to the temperature?


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 22, 2007)

wow that fan moves lots air, it will adhust automatically, but to stop this you could cut the yellow/white wire (which is the sensor wire) and then it should run at full speed, or plug it into a PSU or fan controller and not a motherboard


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah, It does doesn't it...

I've leaning towards this one though, http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=192074

It moves a little more and isn't much more expensive, it also comes with a floppy bay fan controller!


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 22, 2007)

Should fit in the Kama Bay, right?

Also, I'm getting this for the rear exhuast:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=499626


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 22, 2007)

Both fans look awesome, and yeh the 120mm fan is 120 x 120 x 25 it will fit fine


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah, just ordered them, I'll let you know how they are 

You done any modding recently Taylor?


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 22, 2007)

HEHE no none since i screwed my old case, my new case hasnt been touched (its nice 'n tidy inside ), but i have a switch i need to mount somewhere.

Also im doing a mod this week or next for a HDD guage, an analouge meter with a small pin with moves when the HDD is active, along with 2 white LED's ill post up pics etc... when its done


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 22, 2007)

lol, I know, I wouldn't want to screw it up either! 

What kind of a guage, I get what you mean, but I don't know what it'll look like?

White LED's? Where are they going?


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.custompc.co.uk/howtos/601346/make-an-analogue-hard-drive-meter.html


----------



## dave_w (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice find, Taylor. If I had a little more confidence with my wiring and soldering abilities, I might try that. As it is, I'll keep it for later. Thanks.


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 23, 2007)

That's cool, let me know how it goes!


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 23, 2007)

dave_w said:


> Nice find, Taylor. If I had a little more confidence with my wiring and soldering abilities, I might try that. As it is, I'll keep it for later. Thanks.



HEHE will be my first time soldering anything too


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 26, 2007)

Got them in, Holy ....  This thing is loud! I'm actually thinking of taking it out, lol...


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 26, 2007)

Somehow though, my CPU has decided to put itself back to stock? Ahh well... May be getting some more RAM soon anyway 

Pictures on the way!


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 26, 2007)

It was very loud, now it's just loud, I've set the rear fan to half speed to reduce the noise


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice, noticed any temps lowered, the kama looks nice is it worth it?


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, the load temps is about 6c lower, lol...
Still getting like 37c now though, doesn't sound right!


----------



## Shane (Nov 26, 2007)

looks alot better dan i like it,Shame its loud though

are those two fans on the side of your case on full speed all the time?


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 26, 2007)

Ive got a 41 DBa fan on mine, i know what your going through, but you soon get used to it


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 26, 2007)

> looks alot better dan i like it,Shame its loud though
> 
> are those two fans on the side of your case on full speed all the time?



Yeah, looks alright, slight drop on temps too 

Yup, plugged straight into the molex connectors, so 100%...



> Ive got a 41 DBa fan on mine, i know what your going through, but you soon get used to it



These two are 44DB each!  lol!
I hope so you know, I thought my last one was loud too!


----------

